# Ingi nutzlos geworden?



## Infernallord (27. Mai 2009)

nitroboost geht in arena nimmer

wolkensaugen nutzlos da genug mats in saronit- und titanadern vorkommen

keine neuen portale/sprengladungen/sinnvolle bomben

findet ihr der ingi erfüllt noch irgendwelche ansprüche?


----------



## Jejanim (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn man Repbots an jeder Straßenecke kaufen kann,
in Ulduar alle 2 Meter ein Typ steht, der deine Sachen repariert (ja ich weiß, der Oger und der Goblin^^)
und die Bomben jeder tragen/benutzen kann,
dann sollte man drüber nachdenken diesen beruf vll. ein wenig zu erweitern.

Sei es mit kleinen updates oder irgendwelchen abgedrehten Erfindungen (ok, die gibts jetzt schon^^)


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Mai 2009)

Wie schon oft gesagt wurde. Der Ingenieur war/ist schon immer ein Funberuf gewesen. Nur einige wenige Dinge die für den Ingenieur wirklich interessant sind und noch weniger für Nicht-Ingenieure. Kein Beruf mit einen wirklich hohen Nutzen.


----------



## Ektomorph (28. Mai 2009)

Infernallord schrieb:


> findet ihr der ingi erfüllt noch irgendwelche ansprüche?


Hat er das denn jemals? Was für Ansprüche hast denn du?
Meine hat er jedenfalls immer erfüllt - den eines "Just for fun"-Berufs  (macht er im Übrigen immernoch...)

Und irgendwann kommt sicher mal noch ein Update - also: Wappne dich mit Geduld!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So Far,
Ekto


----------



## Infernallord (29. Mai 2009)

naja ich spiel viel pvp und da waren raketenstiefel und fallschirmumhang scho fast ein muss

und zu 70er zeiten konnte man mit ingi/bergbau n haufen kohle machen an guten tagen haste 
in ner halben stunde n stack urluft aus den wolken gezogen

das ingi n riner funberuf ist/war kann ich auf jeden fall nicht behaupten 

aber all diese vorteile sind mitlerweile neutralisiert worden und ich find auch an änderungen
ist ingi der inaktivste die einzige neuerung war dass die basteleien jetzt ein par extrastats bringen
(die aber unter normalen verz. liegen obwohl sie nur für ingis sind im gegensatz z.b. schmied/juwe/lederer etc.)
und dass man die 2 ingipets jetzt in gnomeregan farmen kann... n bissl schwach meiner meinung nach


----------



## TonicEye (29. Mai 2009)

Die Äonen verkaufen sich nach wie vor auf meinem Server relativ gut, genauso die Mammutschneider und Saronitpfeile


----------



## Sir Wagi (30. Mai 2009)

Infernallord schrieb:


> wolkensaugen nutzlos da genug mats in saronit- und titanadern vorkommen


Sicher ? Alle ?

K.A. warum Äonenfeuer dann soviel teurer is als der Rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Anduris (3. Juni 2009)

Die Rakete auf den Handschuhen sind für mich als Schurke im PvP sehr sinnvoll und eben die Brille.
Dass die Nitrobooster in der Arena nicht mehr funktionieren find ich echt unverschämt! Jetzt sind die sinnlos,
man könnte sich meiner Meinung nach ausm Spiel nehmen.


----------



## Kankru (5. Juni 2009)

Behält man die Mounts, bzw kann man sie weiter benutzen wenn man umskillt? Würde schon dern meinen Heli weiter fliegen, aber den Beruf verlernen!


----------



## Lokiss (5. Juni 2009)

außer die äonenfeuerwolken und den munitionskisten kannste nix an den mann brinegn . die brille hat style aber sollte nicht ewig getragen werden ( nur zum farmen ( für den fall das man was besseres hat was ja relativ unproblematisch ist ) benutzen )


----------



## Gron83 (6. Juni 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Behält man die Mounts, bzw kann man sie weiter benutzen wenn man umskillt? Würde schon dern meinen Heli weiter fliegen, aber den Beruf verlernen!


Behalten ja, da du diese ja erlernt hast. Benutzen jedoch nein. Zumindest, was die Flugmaschine angeht. Um diese nutzen zu können, 
braucht es einen aktiven Ingi-Skill von 375 (bzw. 350 für die langsame) Nur die Chopper kann jeder auch ohne Ingi-Skill nutzen.


----------



## Gias (6. Juni 2009)

Für die, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:
Der nerf von 5 auf 3sec war nicht genug, die Raketenstiefel funktionieren jetzt überhaupt nicht in der Arena.


----------



## Infernallord (8. Juni 2009)

Gias schrieb:


> Für die, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:
> Der nerf von 5 auf 3sec war nicht genug, die Raketenstiefel funktionieren jetzt überhaupt nicht in der Arena.



nich dass das der erste punkt gewesen wär der im topic steht ....


----------



## Psychoholic (9. Juni 2009)

Das einzig nutzvolle was ich bei ingi noch sehe sind die 2 Wolken die man, in Wintergrasp bei den Feuer-elementaren, absaugen kann.


----------



## madmurdock (12. Juni 2009)

Ektomorph schrieb:


> Hat er das denn jemals? Was für Ansprüche hast denn du?



Die Ansprüche aus den 70ern (BC) Zeiten halt..

T5 alike Brille, die dann erst gegen T6 Ini Sachen ausgetauscht wurde.
T6+ Brille, die dann in Sunwell droppte.

Heute ist die Brille zum einen schlechter als T7 (Naxx10), also direkt die erste Raidini, was zu BC Zeiten Kara entsprach. Weiter funktionieren diverse Items nicht mehr in der Arena, was ich zwar zum einen fair finde, aber im gleichen Sinne zum anderen direkt wieder unfair, da der Ingi z.B. die 2 x 19 Spellpower vom Verzauberer nicht kompensieren kann. Hier muss die Effektivität der "gebastelten" Items angepasst werden, damit man mit dem Schmied, JC usw konkurrieren kann.

Wenn schon Gleicheit und Anpassung, dann richtig!

Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt ist die nachlassende Individualität des Ingis. Bis auf den Copter (und den gabs ja schon in BC) sind die meisten craftbaren Items für alle "Nicht Ingis" zugänglich. Allein dass es die Brille schon für Lvl 72 gibt, macht den Beruf für Twinks "attraktiv" neben des Funfaktors, jedoch reisst es das eine Item auch nicht gerade raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fazit: Ein neues Brillenrezept aus Ulduar und die Anpassung der "Basteln" Items würde mir schon reichen, aber (zumindest im meinem Fall) werde ich sowieso nicht umskillen, da mein Ingichar nur ein Twink ist. ;P

madmurdock.


----------



## Infernallord (12. Juni 2009)

naja es gibt noch einige schurken die, die brille in der arena benutzen für den besseren verstohlenheitsentdeckungseffekt


----------



## Landerson (13. Juni 2009)

Ist der Beruf des Ingenieurs obhaupt lohnenswert oder doch nur eine Spielerrei?
Ich meine Geld verdienen kann man ja mit diesem wirklich nicht oder taeusche ich mich da?


----------



## Agrimor (15. Juni 2009)

Landerson schrieb:


> Ist der Beruf des Ingenieurs obhaupt lohnenswert oder doch nur eine Spielerrei?
> Ich meine Geld verdienen kann man ja mit diesem wirklich nicht oder taeusche ich mich da?




Also umlernen würde ich dafür momentan def. nicht. 

Als Ingi aus Überzeugung werde ich aber auch selber meinen Beruf vorerst mal nicht verlernen und abwarten, ob Blizz den jetzt endgültig sterben lässt oder nicht.


----------



## ShaPhan (15. Juni 2009)

Brauchen, Sinnvoll ??

Nein, nur wer den Hubi haben will, für den bringts was.
Vielleicht noch die Gewehre, die sind nicht schlecht.

MoPhat.

P.S. seit kurzem wieder wertvoller, Flamenlev. in Ulduar und XT lassen sehr gut Äonenfeuer ( nach 2 ID 8 Feuer !! ) liegen.


----------



## Norgrosh (28. Juni 2009)

Das hier wurde alles etwas schlecht geredet.
Ingi hat durchaus sehr gute sachen.

Vielleicht fehlt auf level 80 eine gute Brille oda so, aber die schmuckstücke sind schon relativ nett;-) Nitrobooster sollten soweit ich weiß wieder auf 5 sekunden erhöht werden, hoffentlich klappen sie auch bald in der arena.

Zudem was haben andere berufe denn mehr zu bieten? 

Man kann als Ingi durchaus Gold machen.


----------



## Thomas1 (28. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was die Leute hier so dagegen haben. Der Ingeneur war wirklich nie so etwas, wo man richtig viel Gold machen konnte. Ich bin damit voll und ganz zufrieden. die Pfeile und Munition die man mit dem Addon machen kann, gehen auch ganz gut weg.

Außerdem ist so eine chopper eine feine sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

Norgrosh schrieb:


> [...] hoffentlich klappen sie auch bald in der arena.


ich glaube nicht, dass blizz die wieder in der arena benutztbar macht.


----------



## Norgrosh (28. Juni 2009)

Joar, ist warscheinlich auch Depri als Priester wenn ein Vergelter Pala zu ihm angeschossen kommt ihn beteubt und auf ihn einhaut^^


----------



## Rodanold (28. Juni 2009)

Also ich war ganz zufrieden bisher mit dem Ingi.

Sehr früh ne sehr gute Mütze auf dem Kopf, 
dazu ein paar sehr feine Schmuckstücke.

Zu verkaufen gibts Munitionskisten mit Pfeilen und Patronen
und zudem noch Zielfernrohre. Nicht zu vergessen die Wumme für Deff-Krieger. Auch der ein oder andere Jäger 
hat sich schon von mir ne Wumme anfertigen lassen. Also nicht direkt wenig Möglichkeiten.
Im Vergleich natürlich deutlich weniger..^^ aber wayne

Was die sogenannten Gegenstandsverbesserungen angeht.. die find ich nicht so absolut gut.
Da haben andere Berufe durchaus bessere Möglichkeiten.
Trotzdem würd ich den Beruf nicht verlernen. Nen Briefkasten dabeizuhaben und nen RepBot stellen
zu können ist schon ne feine Sache und verkürzt und verschönert Raidzeiten doch um einiges.
Wenn ich nur an Palas, Priester oder Dudus denke, die mal wieder keine Reagenzien dabei haben.....^^

Nene...
ich bleib mit meinem Krieger Ingi. Das ist schon gut so.

Grüße


----------



## Ithilrandir (3. Juli 2009)

*Ein fröhliches Hallo vom Ingi,

ich seh dem nächsten Patch mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge entgegen, da wieder einmal ein paar nette neue Dinge für Ingis gebracht werden. Doch auf der anderen Seite tu es auch wieder etwas weh, denn es verschwindet wohl eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten als Ingi wenigstens ein klein wenig Gold mit dem Beruf zu verdienen. Ab dem Patch sollen nämlich alle stapelbaren Tränke bis zu 20 mal stapelbar sein, in Alchemie. Da werden wir unsere Heiltrank- und Manatrankeinspritzungen wohl in Zukunft nur noch selbst benutzen. Die wird dann wohl niemand mehr kaufen, da der Bonus ja nur für Ingis selbst gilt.

Ich finde es eigentlich schade, das der Beruf des Ingi so wenig Dinge bietet, die man anderen Spielern offerieren kann. Wenn man dagegen den Alchimisten sieht, oh je. Auch Juwelenschleifer und Schmiede, sowie Schneider und Lederer.... eigentlich ist alles besser, als den ganzen Tag in der schmuddeligen Werkstatt zu stehen, Dinge zusammenzubasteln, die einem dann auch noch selbst um die Ohren fliegen und dann nicht mal ein paar Kupferle dafür zu verdienen...ja ich spiele einen Gnomeningenieur und ja....ich weine...lol...schnüffff

;-))) ...es grüßt euer Ithilrandir* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

